# Wellington rental accomodation!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm after a bit of advice please....we are moving to Wellington roughly November and I'm wanting to find a property to rent furnished that is no more than 30-40 min commute by train from centre, does anyone know of any estate agents or rental companies that I can get in touch with prior to us landing?

Any advice is greatly appreciated,
Stephney


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Stephyj said:


> Hi all,
> I'm after a bit of advice please....we are moving to Wellington roughly November and I'm wanting to find a property to rent furnished that is no more than 30-40 min commute by train from centre, does anyone know of any estate agents or rental companies that I can get in touch with prior to us landing?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated,
> Stephney


Best place to look for rental listing is trademe.co.nz


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - where in Wellington will you be working? 
May be other suburbs you could consider, also other commuter options buses, trains and ferries, shorter distances/times than the 30-40min you mentioned.

Metlink

as per _anski_'s response, TradeMe is the place to look - for just about everything, rentals, jobs, used cars, household items etc


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi Song_si, 
Thanks for your reply, my husband has been offered a job in Wellington city, we were looking at little places outside of the city with a commute of 30-40 minutes at the very most, at the minute his commute is almost 4hours each day so we need this to be reduced drastically, we don't know any of the suburbs so any information and places you can offer advice on would be great. 
He has looked at train but doesn't mind any other form of transport, ferry, bus again just a short commute, 

Thanks again
Stephney


----------



## littlepenguin17 (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree that TradeMe is the best place to look for rentals. 

We found choosing a suburb hard, as there are so many different areas with such different characters, pros & cons, etc. 

As we are a family with young children, being close to good schools was important to us, as well as not being too far from the CBD for work (less than 15 mins by train). It's one of the great things about Wellington - it's a capital city but it's so compact and easy & quick to get around. 

Although we are usually quite beachy/coastal people, we eventually settled on the Northern Suburbs - Wilton/Ngaio/Khandallah - for the above reasons. No beach, but we completely love it here - it has a village-y feel, it's easy to get into town (7kms), fabulous bush walking, etc. 

It just depends what sort of stuff you're in to....

The only other piece of advice I have is - not many properties come fully furnished. You may be very limited in choice as most are unfurnished (or perhaps whiteware if you're lucky).


----------

